# CCI spreadsheet for CPT 29445



## valleycoder (Jun 22, 2011)

Anyone else having trouble viewing the CCI edits on the CMS page for CPT 29445?  The spreadsheet cuts off at the 29445 - 95819 edit line.


----------



## Sanjit (Jul 7, 2011)

But if you want to check the CCI edits with select list of a max of 25 codes at a time, the best and simple way of solution is available in:
http://www.supercoder.com/coders-toolkit/cci/

Sanjit Kumar Mishra, CPC


----------

